# Iinstalling SPD cleats - grease?



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I am going to be installing a set of cleats tomorrow and wondering about whether or not to grease the 2 screws that fasten the cleat to the sole of the shoe. If so, just a tiny amount I presume? Any preferred brand or is it mostly the same stuff?
\
Thanks,

Zach


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes. Grease all screws always. Use a lot.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The general rule of thumb, if it has threads, grease 'em. There are cases where Loctite is a good idea (not pedal cleats, however.)

And with SPD, because it's a metal-to-metal contact, it's a good idea to periodically shoot some "dry lube" on the contact points of the pedal and/or the cleat.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, am I correct in assuming a little goes a long way? Any particular brand I should look for while shopping tomorrow?

THanks,

Zach


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I use generic white lithium grease. I think they're all decent.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Greasing them does a couple of things. It assures you that you can remove them when you want to. The grease fills the tiny spaces between the threads, making it much less likely for the screws to work loose. I have a plastic tub of grease that looks like a cottage cheese tub. I hold the screws by the head & dip'em into the grease. Don't be afraid to use plenty. You can always wipe up the excess.


----------

